# Does my hedgehog like me?



## xXNecromancy (Dec 30, 2009)

I've had a hedgehog for a few days now and he seems pretty warmed up to the family already. He comes out when he knows he's going to get a mealworm and he'll let us pick him up no problem. The thing is, whenever someone else holds him, like my mother or father, he always sniffs and explores around but when I hold him he just curls up into a ball and starts sleeping. So I was wondering, does he like me yet or is he still getting used to me?


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

I would just give it time. Our little prickly friends can warm up to us quickly OR it can possibly take months (I have even heard years, in some cases). I would say that you just keep handling your boy and just work with him.

Also do keep in mind, these animals aren't intended to be little "balls of snuggle" :roll: . Some hedgehogs stay grumpy and that just is who they are. I only say this because I think it is important to always keep this in your mind... Hedgies really vary personality-wise. 

But, again, just have patience with him and he just might have patience with you!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

if he's relaxing enough to sleep on you, that means he is more used to you than the other people.


----------



## steelcaller (Nov 17, 2009)

yea i love it when my special grumpy boy relaxes enough to sleep in my hands... else he just stays grumpy, but I love him all the same


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

The first time Quigley fell asleep with his face against my hand my heart melted. If he's with someone besides me or his Dad he wiggles and sniffs and squirms around. Of course sometimes he's restless and squirmy with us too.


----------

